# After 10 yrs of faithful service, two tronic heaters retired!



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Heaters are the quiet workhorses, working day after day without nary a complaint or need for service. Recently I noticed the temperature on my tank had jumped 1 degree C, that got me thinking, it must be time to change heaters. They have been working for over 10 yrs, so they were overdue to be retired. I have never cooked any fish with a defective heater but I have had some heaters stop working. Time to be proactive and change. I purchased two Fluval E class heaters, expensive but very high quality, 5 yr warranty, precise temperatures are maintained, heater guard, LCD temp. display, dual temp sensors. I guess when you factor that they should last over 5 yrs they aren't all that expensive after all. Especially when you consider how expensive it would be to replace some livestock. Love to hear other opinions on heaters and retirement practices.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't been in the hobby long enough to vote lol It does make sense to replace them after so many years tho. They are workhorses and something is bound to wear out inside eventually. Might as well be ahead of the game. I will probably replace mine in 6-8 years, enless they fail before then lol


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. Same here, not in the hobby long enough to say, but i have been eyeballing those Fluval E class heaters. let us know how you like it. Cheers


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

I would love to hear about your experience with the Fluval E class heater as well so please do come back to update us on how it's working for you. There's great deals to be had on amazon so if I hear good things I might just cop myself one.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

After over a week of running, the Fluval E series heaters are running great. I test the temps on the lcd screen versus a digital thermometer and they are pretty accurate. I only wish that they had a 150 watt heater, instead of 100, 200 and 300 watts. 150 watts would work great on 30-33 gallon tanks. As with all heaters, I recommend that you purchase one model up, the higher wattage than what the manufactorer recommends. I like to run my tanks around 28C degrees and higher so I need more wattage. If you read the fine print, the wattage recommendations are based upon water temps up to 26C with a room of 20C, so if you need a higher temp, say 30C, you will need a higher wattage heater unless your room temp. is higher. I am quite satisfied by the E series heater, I love that I can read the current temp. of the aquarium from the LCD display, and that the heater keeps the temp. very steady.


----------

